# KING OF CALI CAR HOP



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

In the City of the State Capital Sacramento
$40.00 Entry fee

RULES:
Street single 35" fr botttom bumper
Street Radical 36" and up no getting stuck must come back down
Street Double 35" fr botttom of bumper
Street Radical 36" and up no getting stuck must come back down
Trucks will hop against Trucks not cars

!st Place prize is the entry pot of that catagory
2nd Place prize is Trophey

SO WHO IS THE KING OF CALI

Location:
Hi Low HYdraulics (Sacramento Ca.)
8115 Elder Creek Road
Sacramento, California 95824. 

DIRECTIONS TO FOLLOW!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14983709
> *In the City of the State Capital Sacramento
> $40.00 Entry fee
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: shit ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

a road i new you would be coming down the highway see you then


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

the hop starts at one oclock let the kings show up let the i could of ones stay at home :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

Directions to the King of Cali Hop is on The King of Cali Direction site under shows and events


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

SO WHOS COMING FROM THE BAY


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

what up bro this is shalveen ill be there aint got nothing to hop but ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

So your having a KING OF CALI CAR HOP with no pay out :dunno:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

the pay out is the entrey money of that catagory if 10 cars enter single pump firat place gets 400 second place get a trophy the pot gets bigger as the cars enter im not makeing a dime off of it so now you no there is a pay out


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

and thats goes 4 every catagory the pay out is the entrey money


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

SO WHOS HOPPING???




SO IF IM THE ONLY ONE THAT HOPS, 


I GET MY 40 BACK??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15025463
> *SO WHOS HOPPING???
> SO IF IM THE ONLY ONE THAT HOPS,
> I GET MY 40 BACK??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


Thats what it sounds like to me :loco:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

im there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 9 2009, 08:57 AM~15025567
> *Thats what it sounds like to me  :loco:
> *


well that is better then some shows :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15025463
> *SO WHOS HOPPING???
> SO IF IM THE ONLY ONE THAT HOPS,
> I GET MY 40 BACK??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


or you could enter twice and get 80 and a trophy :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 5 2009, 12:56 AM~14987149
> *:biggrin: shit ill be there :biggrin:
> *



me too!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

now you no who's hopping call somebody out and have them see you about the bumper checking and if you beat him and everybody else you will win the pot the stylelistics will be there and switchman now thats a start so are you gonna suit up n show up with a hopper to hang with the big doggs or stay at home on the porch with the poddles. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

now stop hatten and find the direction on shows n events and show up with a hopper cuz if you dont have one you really shouldnt be speaking on nothing cuz all hoppers want let you no there comeing they suit up n show up :0


----------



## duece-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15029337
> *now stop hatten and find the direction on shows n events and show up with a hopper cuz if you dont have one you really shouldnt be speaking on nothing cuz all hoppers want let you no there comeing they suit up n show up  :0
> *


stylistics will be there.club street cars and the zilla smiley you know we have had fun at your hops for years.i hope to see alot of cars clubs and callouts and noseups


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

you no i new you guys would be there rite i'm not going 2 tell you guys how i took that i'm not go tell you it sounded like you guys go be do the callin out n noseing up but im not go tell you that thats how i took it kay :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: im coming to get my $400 and i want cash road LOL LOL




JUST ROLLIN PIMPIN    

JUST TALKIN SHIT MY ASS WILL BE IN THE HOSPITAL 

AND FOR THE HATERS IM NOT DYING SORRY! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

so you wont be able 2 cum n swing the regal wow :angry:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Sep 9 2009, 10:30 PM~15034952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: im coming to get my $400 and i want cash road LOL LOL
> JUST ROLLIN PIMPIN
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

IF THE DOCTOR WAS NOT CALLING ME! I WOULD BE AT THE HOP DOIN SURGERY
YOU HEARD IT FROM A FEMALES MOUTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Duck it let nor cal get in this smiley tell your boy I need a rematch you already no who I'm talking about da 64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

send us your entry money and save the ass whoppin


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

nor cal i will pass the measage 2 him this time you guys r going on the stick n afterwards if you guys choose you guys can nose up see there nor cal riders :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

i see the 63 is comeing and asking 4 the ebtrey money earlet im not mad at you do what you do t mack :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

line up and take a beating :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

a road you with the 4 door 63 is that how you filling cuz it sounds like your comeing 2 the state capital 2 kick ass and call names so is that how you filling well :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>GUESS ITS LETHAL TIME 2 SHINE IN DA 916 "COME LETHAL OR DONT COME AT ALL"</span> _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_35 inch lock up dam i need to put in some work i only get a 24 inch lock up _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

the original king of cali


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

so i guess the o g king go enter or is the pres go put in some work and get a taller lock up well :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 10 2009, 11:40 PM~15047752
> *so i guess the o g king go enter or is the pres go put in some work and get a taller lock up well  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


who knows all i know is im gonna enter


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

sounds like leathal lows go be n the house 2 claim the king of 4 the single gate well im not mad at you do what you do lee dog :cheesy:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

yo this is going to be intersting :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

yes n i agree is that regal from fear none ready or is it down i no you guys can put something 2geather 4 this event talk 2 your club n see what you guys can come up with all you can do is ask and all they can say is no it dont heart 2 ask and dont coast you nothing singlegate :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

look 4 the derection 2 king of cali car hop on shows n events so you cant say you got lost or cant find it its going down :cheesy:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

see you at the hop road :cheesy:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

does that mean your gonna be there well :cheesy:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15056461
> *yes n i agree is that regal from fear none ready or is it down i no you guys can put something 2geather 4 this event talk 2 your club n see what you guys can come up with all you can do is ask and all they can say is no it dont heart 2 ask and dont coast you nothing singlegate  :cheesy:
> *


what up bro we just got done having our meeting and we mite just have something 
there to swing


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 9 2009, 03:01 PM~15029275
> *now you no who's hopping call somebody out and have them see you about the bumper checking and if you beat him and everybody else you will win the pot the STYLISTICS will be there and switchman now thats a start so are you gonna suit up n show up with a hopper to hang with the big doggs or stay at home on the porch with the poddles. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


come on smiley get it right :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WE'LL BE THERE.


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

are you goys calling out the switch man well cuz it sounds like it :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

so next level is going 2 invade the state capital 2 claim the king of cali well come do what you do pimpen see you on the 18th of oct :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

dont keep it a secret let it be none if your comeing 2 claim the king of the streets in sacramento on oct 18th well you scared 2 let it be none that your comeing well i guess so :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 14 2009, 09:09 AM~15075222
> *are you goys calling out the switch man well cuz it sounds like it  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: huh man thay dont want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

so let the kings show up and the qeens stay at home well :cheesy:  :0


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

I TOLD YOU THE QUEEN OF THE HOP CANT BE THERE :0 

JUST ROLLIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

wheres the kings at sents the queens not go be there somebody tell her her car can still make it she got club members well :cheesy:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 14 2009, 09:17 AM~15075287
> *so next level is going 2 invade the state capital 2 claim the king of cali well come do what you do pimpen see you on the 18th of oct  :cheesy:
> *


NEXT LEVEL HAVE THE FIRST PLACE TROPHY KING OF CALI AN WE GOT THE BIGGEST TROPHY FO CLUB WE SUPPORT THE KINGS IT'S ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya'll trippin you know dam well a queen is gunna shut it down :0


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

well its ben said somebody go have 2 put a sock in there mouth when this is over theres no excuse saying you cant or couldnt find your way there 2 clown or get clowned cuz the direction are also on shows n events so let it be none who all wrote them down or printed them out the direction well dont be scared speak on it who already got the direction in there position well :cheesy:  :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 15 2009, 05:59 PM~15091454
> *well its ben said somebody go have 2 put a sock in there mouth when this is over theres no excuse saying you cant or couldnt find your way there 2 clown or get clowned cuz the direction are also on shows n events so let it be none who all wrote them down or printed them out the direction well dont be scared speak on it who already got the direction in there position well  :cheesy:    :0
> *


sup smiley!!! YOU FINALLY GONNA HOP THAT LAC??? :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

no pimpen thats not a hopper i retired from hopping when i gave my son that blue 68 but you guys can bring something 2 swing :cheesy:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 9 2009, 08:57 AM~15025567
> *Thats what it sounds like to me  :loco:
> *


we can split the winnings


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

its go be more cars there than you think so show up and c if your go win instead of bumping your gums :cheesy:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Sep 16 2009, 08:16 PM~15103381
> *we can split the winnings
> *


$40.00 each :roflmao:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

modhopper you can say what you want but if you a cant comeing 2 hop keep your smart ass remarks 2 your self cuz you probley wont when no way cuz if your a single pump you got 2 bet switchman and the stylistics and i dont think you will beat either and me and you can have a side bet between me and you and you hit your on switch cuz they are now show up or shut up or make a 100 dollar side bet with me :biggrin: :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

somebody make sure mad hopper get a map 2 the hop in sac on oct 18th


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15104928
> *modhopper you can say what you want but if you a cant comeing 2 hop keep your smart ass remarks 2 your self cuz you probley wont when no way cuz if your a single pump you got 2 bet switchman and the stylistics and i dont think you will beat either and me and you can have a side bet between me and you and you hit your on switch cuz they are now show up or shut up or make a 100 dollar side bet with me  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Motherfucker i'll say what I what when I what I dont give a fuck about you.As far as me having to beat anyone you got I twisted I been at every show this year so I'm the 1 to beat .And I'm hopping a lowrider not a clown car.


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

wow so did i hit a nerve pimpen well if your the one 2 beat then say it and let it be none suite up and put it down cuz if your the one 2 beat i guss everybody will no even you cuz i never seen you at none of the hops at kool aide hydrulics and no one was standing up there so there was not no clown cars there and there is no standing up here so there will be no clown cars and if you hoped at street low show this weekend you are not the one 2 beat cuz i was there and if you got a single pump a legend will be there and it will be three 2 beat the winner at lolistis show will be
the 0ne 2 beat so if your there and win you will be the one 2 beat but if you dont take first then your not the one 2 beat :0 :0


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 16 2009, 10:44 PM~15105021
> *Motherfucker i'll say what I what when I what I dont give a fuck about you.As far as me having to beat anyone you got I twisted I been at every show this year so I'm the 1 to beat .And I'm hopping a lowrider not a clown car.
> *


dont got to get all mad who is this guy


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 16 2009, 10:35 PM~15104956
> *somebody make sure mad hopper get a map 2 the hop in sac on oct 18th
> *


dont trip smiley hill come with us right around the corner from the shop


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

you no im not mad pimpen that guy thats so mad is ben the one who use 2 hop the clown truck and he is not the one 2 beat i called my folks this morning and he will be there 2 serve him in the pit and then he said he will nose up with him 2 match what ever he got in his pocket well its on ben i guess we will see if your the one 2 beat i dont thank so 67 inchs ant shit my folks get that on a bad day now everybody nose so come prove it or stal on the porch with the queens cuz the big doggs will be playing :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

somebody make sure ben a k a madhopper gets a map so that there is no excuse please cuz he will probley say he couldnt find the direction 2 king of cali hop its on shows and events ben a k a madhopper :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

its going down


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up smiley found the topic you can count EAST SIDE RIDERS in!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

you guys got a hopper ready


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 AM~15108335
> *you no im not mad pimpen that guy thats so mad is ben the one who use 2 hop the clown truck and he is not the one 2 beat i called my folks this morning and he will be there 2 serve him in the pit and then he said he will nose up with him 2 match what ever he got in his pocket well its on ben i guess we will see if your the one 2 beat i dont thank so 67 inchs ant shit my folks get that on a bad day now everybody nose so come prove it or stal on the porch with the queens cuz the big doggs will be playing  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


i think ur lyin smiley :cheesy:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 17 2009, 10:35 PM~15115353
> *whats up smiley found the topic you can count EAST SIDE RIDERS in!
> *


whats up ralph gona be a good hop cant wait to have the AZTLAN IMPERIALS King of the street here in sacra coming soon right BEN


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

let the big dogs play and the poodles stay at home on the porch :cheesy:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 19 2009, 11:49 PM~15130986
> *let the big dogs play and the poodles stay at home on the porch  :cheesy:
> *


lowlistics hop try outs


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i dont know, bens car is workin good! should be a good hop



> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 AM~15108335
> *you no im not mad pimpen that guy thats so mad is ben the one who use 2 hop the clown truck and he is not the one 2 beat i called my folks this morning and he will be there 2 serve him in the pit and then he said he will nose up with him 2 match what ever he got in his pocket well its on ben i guess we will see if your the one 2 beat i dont thank so 67 inchs ant shit my folks get that on a bad day now everybody nose so come prove it or stal on the porch with the queens cuz the big doggs will be playing  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

80 and under is chippin :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

well keep it pimping it will be a dam good hop and we will see who the king is do everybody agree or what :cheesy:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 09:14 PM~15137269
> *80 and under is chippin :0
> *


  dang


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

thats what the man said :0


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

GOT THAT CAMCORDER READY THIS SHIT SHOULD BE INTERESTING ,IS SUNNY BOY ,GOING TO HOP..ANY WAY WE WILL BE THERE BRO


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

everybody wouid just have 2 show up and see if the king of sacramento or should i say the king of northern cali go hop thats O G HOPPER and his cars dont stand up suite up and show up and see if you got 2 see the king of SACRAMENTO OCT 18TH in his HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:  :0


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 17 2009, 12:07 PM~15108335
> *you no im not mad pimpen that guy thats so mad is ben the one who use 2 hop the clown truck and he is not the one 2 beat i called my folks this morning and he will be there 2 serve him in the pit and then he said he will nose up with him 2 match what ever he got in his pocket well its on ben i guess we will see if your the one 2 beat i dont thank so 67 inchs ant shit my folks get that on a bad day now everybody nose so come prove it or stal on the porch with the queens cuz the big doggs will be playing  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Do you have something to hop? or are you just a cheerleader


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

and who are you asking if they have something 2 hop cuz i have something all i have 2 do is put more coils cuz i lay and play i use 2 hop but i got tiredd of taring up cars after cars im on my 20th low rider in 8 years :cheesy:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 23 2009, 08:42 PM~15168828
> *and who are you asking if they have something 2 hop cuz i have something all i have 2 do is put more coils cuz i lay and play i use 2 hop but i got tiredd of taring up cars after cars im on my 20th low rider in 8 years  :cheesy:
> *


I was jus curious because for somebody to be talking shit saying that 67"s aint shit they must have a bad ass hopper.But all I keep reading from your end is my homie could do this and my homie could do that.Thats why I asked the simple qustion if you have a hopper or are you jus a cheerleader :dunno: But if all you gotta do is add some coils to tear shit up do it and call him out if you need some coils I got a brand new stack so you could show him whats up  you got any pics you could share with us of your 20 low lows thats some impresive shit :worship:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

if you no who i am then you no i flip them like the weather change so flipping a low low is a part of life 4 someone from E P A sacramento.s ben sleep im trying 2 wake it up thats why this is the last thing i put down in sacramento how long have you ben low rideing as for me sents 1976 thats why i dont hop no more thats just how many i built sents i was liveing in sac now you no im a O G at this shit was you born when i started back when King and Storey was cracken or did you have a bottle in your mth noah just fucking with you well now you no im O G smiley so are you bring the cadi :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

dont focus on me pimpen just foucs on who is go show up and thats who your go have 2 beat cuz when you put the years in this game like me all you do is put shit 2gether and make it happen cuz the season is almost over i just lay and play now this is my last one when its gone im retired 4 good and guys like you can keep it up you heard me so come claim the king of cali i no one thing the heavy hitters out of sac are comeing out 2 play cuz its in there back yard thats all i have 2 say about the or deal hope 2 see you there :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 23 2009, 11:54 PM~15170909
> *if you no who i am then you no i flip them like the weather change so flipping a low low is a part of life 4 someone from E P A sacramento.s ben sleep im trying 2 wake it up thats why this is the last thing i put down in sacramento how long have you ben low rideing as for me sents 1976 thats why i dont hop no more thats just how many i built sents i was liveing in sac now you no im a O G at this shit was you born when i started back when King and Storey was cracken or did you have a bottle in your mth noah just fucking with you well now you no im O G smiley so are you bring the cadi  :cheesy:
> *


Don't get it twisted. I ain't no youngster I've been in the game for about 23 yrs and always riding clean shit I'm sitting on 5 clean low lows rite now all of them candyed out homie I'm gonna bring a couple of my cadis out to the lowlistics show see u there


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

see you there low rider


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up smiley do i need to serve you again like i did at wades house ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 25 2009, 07:06 AM~15182463
> *what up smiley do i need to serve you again like i did at wades house ? lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 like that


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

now bill you no you and your club member blocked me in and i gave the 2 of you 2 licks and thats all it took and i served both of at the same time 2 birds in 2 licks and your member got made he wanted 2 race so i blow the doors off his cadi if you wouldnt have left you would have got your top blew off you no whats funny you guys seen my oil pan i never seen you guys licenses plate ad you guys inchs 2gerther i still wouldnt have seen it wow :0


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 25 2009, 10:29 PM~15190258
> *now bill you no you and your club member blocked me in and i gave the 2 of you 2 licks and thats all it took and i served both of at the same time 2 birds in 2 licks and your member got made he wanted 2 race so i blow the doors off his cadi if you wouldnt have left you would have got your top blew off you no whats funny you guys seen my oil pan i never seen you guys licenses plate ad you guys inchs 2gerther i still wouldnt have seen it wow  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

well well From what i seen 2 day deltoro is the car 2 beat and the Queen with the 4 door 63 uno the black one and i heard she chipped out at 75 so if thats what she chipped out at i hate 2 see what she get when she on her game Well fellows the Queen will be ready Oct 18th and i bet you :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 25 2009, 10:29 PM~15190258
> *now bill you no you and your club member blocked me in and i gave the 2 of you 2 licks and thats all it took and i served both of at the same time 2 birds in 2 licks and your member got made he wanted 2 race so i blow the doors off his cadi if you wouldnt have left you would have got your top blew off you no whats funny you guys seen my oil pan i never seen you guys licenses plate ad you guys inchs 2gerther i still wouldnt have seen it wow  :0
> *


sounds like you got the lickin and blowin down


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 27 2009, 09:05 PM~15202917
> *well well From what i seen 2 day deltoro is the car 2 beat and the Queen with the 4 door 63 uno the black one and i heard she chipped out at 75 so if thats what she chipped out at i hate 2 see what she get when she on her game Well fellows the Queen will be ready Oct 18th and i bet you  :cheesy:
> *


we gunna retire the tre to pick n pull some times you have to put down a lame horse some one else will have to step up and get the job done


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 10:02 PM~15203567
> *we gunna retire the tre to pick n pull some times you have to put down a lame horse  some one else will have to step up and get the job done
> *


about time :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im going to take up golfing


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 10:08 PM~15203656
> *im going to take up golfing
> *


let me know when you want to hit the greens


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya cause we sure cant hit bumper


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15203789
> *ya cause we sure cant hit bumper
> *


speak for yourself, wheres my dump? thought you were dropping it off today?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 28 2009, 02:43 AM~15204834
> *speak for yourself, wheres my dump? thought you were dropping it off today?
> *


i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 28 2009, 02:43 AM~15204834
> *speak for yourself, wheres my dump? thought you were dropping it off today?
> *


we as in us as in me and jen !


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 27 2009, 09:05 PM~15202917
> * well From what i seen 2 day deltoro is the car 2 beat and the Queen with the 4 door 63 uno the black one and i heard she chipped out at 75 so if thats what she chipped out at i hate 2 see what she get when she on her game Well fellows the Queen will be ready Oct 18th and i bet you  :cheesy:
> *



"it was the single pump Regal's first time out in about 2 years Rudy decided to take the car out at the last minute


----------



## khwts17 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15203789
> *ya cause we sure cant hit bumper
> *


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all i wll say tooo u guys is step ur game up</span>


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 16 2009, 11:32 PM~15104928
> *modhopper you can say what you want but if you a cant comeing 2 hop keep your smart ass remarks 2 your self cuz you probley wont when no way cuz if your a single pump you got 2 bet switchman and the stylistics and i dont think you will beat either and me and you can have a side bet between me and you and you hit your on switch cuz they are now show up or shut up or make a 100 dollar side bet with me  :biggrin:  :0
> *


1st off keep my club members name out your mouth on this! 2nd, you ask for respect you better damn well give it cause the homie MODHOPPER has been making shit hit bumper for a long time now, you have never accomplished what he has!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duece-aholic_@Sep 9 2009, 08:30 PM~15034121
> *stylistics will be there.club street cars and the zilla smiley you know we have had fun at your hops for years.i hope to see alot of cars clubs and callouts and noseups
> *


WELL LETS START WITH YOU IM CALLING YOU OUT WHAT YOU GOT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 29 2009, 07:27 AM~15217083
> *,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all  i  wll  say  tooo  u  guys  is  step  ur  game  up</span>
> *


CHIPPER THATS ALL YOU ARE :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 16 2009, 11:41 PM~15105350
> *wow so did i hit a nerve pimpen well if your the one 2 beat then say it and let it be none suite up and put it down cuz if your the one 2 beat i guss everybody will no even you cuz i never seen you at none of the hops at kool aide hydrulics and no one was standing up there so there was not no clown cars there and there is no standing up here so there will be no clown cars and if you hoped at street low show this weekend you are not the one 2 beat cuz i was there and if you got a single pump a legend will be there and it will be three 2 beat the winner at lolistis show will be
> the 0ne 2 beat so if your there and win you will be the one 2 beat but if you dont take first then your not the one 2 beat  :0  :0
> *


god dam look up spell check and try and use a couple of these ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 22 2009, 08:57 PM~15159926
> *Do you have something to hop? or are you just  a cheerleader
> *


CHEERLEADER  I NO HIM GOOD HE IS A 11" CHIPPER BUT HE STILL MY BOY


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15223280
> *WELL LETS START WITH YOU IM CALLING YOU OUT WHAT YOU GOT  :0
> *


here you go this is what they workin with







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 10 2009, 06:30 AM~15036779
> *send us your  entry money and save the ass whoppin
> *


WE WILL BE OUT THEIR 2 BUST YOUR ASS WITH 108" SO HAVE YOR BISCANE READY BECAUSE IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OFF LIKE WE DID AT KOOLAID LAST TIME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 29 2009, 06:32 PM~15223379
> *here you go this is what they workin with
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT LMAO MAN IM GOING 2 KILL THAT WITH THE FIRST TAP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 07:37 PM~15223446
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT LMAO MAN IM GOING 2 KILL THAT WITH THE FIRST TAP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


what up bro how you been


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

gett'n kinda hot up in here :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

SO REALLY...WHAT ARE THE PAYOUTS??????


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

fuck all the trash talk ...let the car do the talking the rest just watch... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 29 2009, 06:56 PM~15223647
> *fuck all the trash talk ...let the car do the talking the rest just watch... :biggrin:
> *


ha ha I think the drama's funny :biggrin: wana see some noseup and back bumper shit...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 29 2009, 07:01 PM~15223672
> *ha ha I think the drama's funny :biggrin: wana see some noseup and back bumper shit...
> *


hell yea... :biggrin: this is getting better than soap operas.....lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 07:34 PM~15223411
> *WE WILL BE OUT THEIR 2 BUST YOUR ASS WITH 108"  SO HAVE YOR BISCANE READY BECAUSE IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OFF LIKE WE DID AT KOOLAID LAST TIME
> *


how you gunna try a speak up now that you clearly read we sendin the impala to pick your part


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 29 2009, 08:33 PM~15224121
> *how you gunna try a speak up now that you clearly read we sendin the impala to pick your part
> *


better off scrapin it, if not it could be laymlow's 21'st car in the past 8 years. if it ends up at pick and pull that is.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 29 2009, 07:33 PM~15224121
> *how you gunna try a speak up now that you clearly read we sendin the impala to pick your part
> *


A 4 DR IS NOT A IMPALA ITS A PARTS CAR YOU MUST JUST FOUND THAT OUT WOW YOU THE MAN BY THE WAY DID YOU NO YOUR STILL A CHIPPER IN MY BOOK LOL JJK :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 29 2009, 07:35 PM~15224148
> *better off scrapin it, if not it could be laymlow's 21'st car in the past 8 years. if it ends up at pick and pull that is.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: GOOD 1 ROAD LMAO


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 29 2009, 06:56 PM~15223647
> *fuck all the trash talk ...let the car do the talking the rest just watch... :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT YOU GOING 2 DO WATCH ? :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2009, 06:47 PM~15223553
> *what up bro how you been
> *


GOOD WHATS UP WITH YOU ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 10:38 PM~15225177
> *GOOD WHATS UP WITH YOU ?
> *


nothing much bro same shit different day I kicked back with your uncle afew weeks back when he came to dwites moms he cool people so you bout to roll up and tare some shit up :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2009, 10:51 PM~15225277
> *nothing much bro same shit different day so you bout to roll up and tare some shit up  :biggrin:
> *


whats up eric :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2009, 10:53 PM~15225291
> *whats up eric  :wave:
> *


what up bro what you been up 2?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2009, 10:55 PM~15225305
> *what up bro what you been up 2?
> *


just been goin to alberts shop :biggrin: what about you ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 29 2009, 10:57 PM~15225325
> *just been goin to alberts shop  :biggrin: what about you ?
> *


been chillin


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2009, 10:58 PM~15225332
> *been chillin
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 27 2009, 11:15 PM~15203754
> *let me know when you want to hit the greens
> *



u working on anything jimmy?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 11:42 PM~15225555
> *u working on anything jimmy?
> *


not yet :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 30 2009, 12:58 AM~15225646
> *not yet :0
> *


nice...been waiting to see what you were gonna be bringing out..its been quite a while..plus i know u got the damn impala bone yard over there lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2009, 12:41 AM~15225814
> *nice...been waiting to see what you were gonna be bringing out..its been quite a while..plus i know u got the damn impala bone yard over there lol
> *


just waiting for some competition in nor cal nothing but chippers and clown cars


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 09:34 PM~15225155
> *SO WHAT YOU GOING 2 DO WATCH ?  :0
> *



learn how to read homie..don't get it twisted .......if i was going to hop i wouldnt talk shit wat i can do ..i would kick back and let my car do the talking.... don't make me charge my 2 batteries and clown you....lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 30 2009, 01:44 AM~15225823
> *just waiting for some competition in nor cal nothing but chippers and clown cars
> *


lol..ya theres a few weighted cars running around


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2009, 11:42 AM~15228941
> *lol..ya theres a few weighted cars running around
> *


994567 lay it low people dont care hit bumper then speak :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

o Are you talking about my cadi that got totaled well but hole i came back in 10 mthes with 2 Cadi.s that put that on your shelf yeah i lay n play i put work in so you try and where my shoes dont think you can cuz your feet 2 small im a O G at this 4 real when i jumped in my First rider you had a dam bottle in your mth and running around Shitten on your self in a pamper so did you stop shitten yet or do you still have 2 Get a running start 2 sit on the toilet LOL :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 30 2009, 09:48 PM~15234812
> *994567 lay it low people dont care hit bumper then speak  :0
> *



i dont need to hit bumper and speak... other cars are hitting bumper cuz they got WEIGHT not cuz they built a better car..they just built one that works better with weight distribution...i prefer to build mine to work cuz i built the better car with parts not weight..dont care if i win or loose either...people are still gonna be running weight...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2009, 11:58 PM~15236741
> *i dont need to hit bumper and speak... other cars are hitting bumper cuz they got WEIGHT not cuz they built a better car..they just built one that works better with weight distribution...i prefer to build mine to work cuz i built the better car with parts not weight..dont care if i win or loose either...people are still gonna be running weight...
> *


LOL :biggrin: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 30 2009, 07:55 AM~15227564
> *learn how to read homie..don't get it twisted .......if i was going to hop i wouldnt talk shit wat i can do ..i would kick back and let my car do the talking.... don't make me charge my 2 batteries and clown you....lol
> *


well i got it twisted so go charge your 2 batteries up so i can brake you off because i see you got the talking part down what about your car :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

the shits getting thick


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 1 2009, 06:48 PM~15244242
> *:0
> well i got it twisted so go charge your 2 batteries up so i can brake you off because i see you got the talking part down what about your car  :0
> *



you know wat just 4 that i'm going to k-marts and pick up 2 batteries .....be ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> how you gunna try a speak up now that you clearly read we sendin the impala to pick your part
> [/qu :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

From Los Angeles: Take I-5 north to 99 north (sacramento) exit 47th go east , 47th turns into Elder Creek. Go straight until you come to Power Inn Road cross over Power Inn Road and make
a left into the first driveway pass the inland in the middle of the street.
_____________________________________________________________________________
From San Francisco: Take 80 (sacramento) Then take Hwy 50 Lake Tahoe and exit Power Inn Road. Turn right keep straight until you come to Elder Creek make left turn at the light of power inn and elder creek. Turn left into first driveway pass the inland in the street.
______________________________________________________________________________
From San Jose: Take 680 to 580 East toward Stockton/Tracy , Then take the 205 to I-5 north to hwy 4 (downtown Stockton) to 99 north to (sacramento) exit 47t st go east on 47th . 47th turns into elder creek road. keep straight to power inn road, cross over power inn road and make first left into driveway pass the inland in the middle of the street. 

Here smiley now u dont need 2 topics :biggrin: should copy and paste this on the 1st page!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: r u ready....


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

bottom of page 2....TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 29 2009, 10:31 PM~15225131
> *A 4 DR IS NOT A IMPALA ITS A PARTS CAR YOU MUST JUST FOUND THAT OUT WOW YOU THE MAN BY THE WAY DID YOU NO YOUR STILL A CHIPPER IN MY BOOK LOL JJK :biggrin:
> *


bring it :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

who.s going 2 serve who well manual look like your going 2 have 2 back your shit up this time or just stop bumping your gums everybody no you got 12 and some change of battiers in that trunk so are you go let other riders come 2 your town and hop 4 the king of cali and dont support your town im just courious are you go get down or sit on the porch with your poodle you no the one you ride with and sleep with well :0 ooh your nasty :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ILL GO AND BUY SOME PARTS AND SPECTATE SOME HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_dam its almost time for me 2 chop some blocks _


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

its one day shy of 2 weeks for some one 2 get a ass whipping its a lot of shit talking and 4 those who.s talking and dont show up what is your excuse go be couldnt find it cant use that one cuz the derection are on show n events 2 well :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Oct 5 2009 said:


> [/b]


make sure you get video i want to see who is king


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 4 2009, 08:12 PM~15268182
> *who.s going 2 serve who well manual look like your going 2 have 2 back your shit up this time or just stop bumping your gums everybody no you got 12 and some change of battiers in that trunk so are you go let other riders come 2 your town and hop 4 the king of cali and dont support your town im just courious are you go get down or sit on the porch with your poodle you no the one you ride with and sleep with well  :0 ooh your nasty  :cheesy:
> *



i can't make it that day i have to dj a baptizm..row row ...but the week after i will give you spelling lessons i told ur ass stay and finish 2nd grade fool... and about my dog don;t hate you got ugly white girls thats nasty... :biggrin: lol row row...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

_HOW MANY CARS ARE LOOKING TO GO IN THIS CLASS _


Street single 35" fr botttom bumper


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14983709
> *In the City of the State Capital Sacramento
> $40.00 Entry fee
> 
> ...


SMILEY DONT SEE A TIME..WHAT TIME ? :dunno:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

you dont have a girl so stop hitten your poddle and let your son bring your car :0 :0


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Should make da classes like this

Single pump - all stock trailing arms
Single pump - modified
Double pump - modified
Radical - anything go's
All trucks together

So all the street riders can battle each other for the real king of the street
Just a thought and what time


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

its not the king of the streets its the king of cali :cheesy:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 6 2009, 07:01 PM~15287644
> *Should make da classes like this
> 
> Single pump - all stock trailing arms
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_yea big tone is right my shit only lock up 24 inches oh i forgot it only hops when im gas hoppin dam smiley u gonna have a gas hop class u can put somebody in a bed of a el camino and drag the sticks while they ride on the side of my car while im hoppin  
_


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Oct 6 2009, 09:21 PM~15289231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 6 2009, 07:01 PM~15287644
> *Should make da classes like this
> 
> Single pump - all stock trailing arms
> ...


from what im hearing 1pm until,until the wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Oct 7 2009 said:


> [/b]


 :uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 7 2009, 08:52 AM~15292474
> *:uh:
> *


whats that face for


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

This is not big tone it's Leland and I'm not asking for more classes just better use of the for you have because if I was radical I could chain down to 35 and hop with every one else :thumbsdown: 
Ok I guess I'll put my $40 in some meat and BBQ with every one else that's looking not hopping :biggrin: LOL. Lee bet you $40 I can gas hop lower than you ha ha


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 6 2009, 05:06 PM~15286316
> *you dont have a girl so stop hitten your poddle and let your son bring your car  :0  :0
> *



i love you 2 row............


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15293553
> *This is not big tone it's Leland and I'm not asking for more classes just better use of the for you have because if I was radical I could chain down to 35 and hop with every one else  :thumbsdown:
> Ok I guess I'll put my $40 in some meat and BBQ with every one else that's looking not hopping :biggrin: LOL. Lee bet you $40 I can gas hop lower than you ha ha
> *


lol u crazy for that one


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15293553
> *This is not big tone it's Leland and I'm not asking for more classes just better use of the for you have because if I was radical I could chain down to 35 and hop with every one else  :thumbsdown:
> Ok I guess I'll put my $40 in some meat and BBQ with every one else that's looking not hopping :biggrin: LOL. Lee bet you $40 I can gas hop lower than you ha ha
> *


so you want a street class? no mods? 26'' lock up!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15299198
> *so you want a street class? no mods? 26'' lock up!
> *


 :yessad: 



SHIT IF I HAD A TRAILER I FUCK WIT THE BIG BOYS...

BUT IM DRIVIN MY SHIT ALL THE WAY TO SAC WITH 10'S IN DA BACK


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you 4 clearing that up 4 me now that thay might open a class every one thank tim 4 no BBQ
Lof (lots of fun) :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15299198
> *so you want a street class? no mods? 26'' lock up!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

That's three any more stock single pump hoppers want in 40x3=$120 10 days left shit this is like eBay lof


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck 2 every1 hoppin :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 8 2009, 06:41 PM~15306758
> *That's three any more stock single pump hoppers want in 40x3=$120 10 days left shit this is like eBay lof
> *


LOL EBAY HOP :roflmao:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

9 days left your either go show up and put up and back all that shit talking up or stay on the porch with manual and his poodle :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

nelson u act like u gotta drive 2 bakersfield or something u better be up here in yo shit reppin da bay and smiley was up with that streets stock class u got 3 contestants im sure if u add that a whole lot more will show up


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2009, 07:47 AM~15310598
> *nelson  u act like u gotta drive 2 bakersfield or something  u better be up here in  yo shit  reppin da bay    and smiley was up with that  streets stock class u got  3 contestants im sure if u add that a whole lot more will show up
> *



no i know bro, im drivin up there I DIDNT SAY I WASNT .. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2009, 07:47 AM~15310598
> *nelson  u act like u gotta drive 2 bakersfield or something  u better be up here in  yo shit  reppin da bay    and smiley was up with that  streets stock class u got  3 contestants im sure if u add that a whole lot more will show up
> *


just show up we are hopping in the street class too so there is 4 now!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 9 2009, 12:21 AM~15309684
> *9 days left your either go show up and put up and back all that shit talking up or stay on the porch with manual and his poodle  :0  :cheesy:
> *



see the spelling lesson i gave you paid off....lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Oct 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15307119
> *good luck 2 every1 hoppin :thumbsup:
> *


i dont need luck i need a sponsor 2 or 3 of them lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 9 2009, 07:47 AM~15310598
> *nelson  u act like u gotta drive 2 bakersfield or something  u better be up here in  yo shit  reppin da bay    and smiley was up with that  streets stock class u got  3 contestants im sure if u add that a whole lot more will show up
> *


but then he would have to put up more prize money opps wait nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

a im not go take that personal the rules is what they are if you dont like it may be you should have thought about it while i was liveing down south you guys had all sommer 2 come up with something well you could;nt and i did so come serve or get served you no i complain about the luxury catagory 2 be changed from 89 on down and the rag tops not competing againts the hard tops 4 4 years have that been changed no so why should i change mine well brother got a point :0


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New Belt Homie's!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so who thinks they are king of cali?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

1- nor cal ridahz 2- socios 3- devotion 4- street low mag 5- lolystic five shows all had 89 and below luxury class and 90s and above luxury so don't say nobody never changed shit for you that's only luxury class what about lowest vehicle and what about you and tone crying about the highest 3 wheel class do I need to keep going because I can go all da way back to that silver Seville yes I said 
Silver seville :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 10 2009, 06:46 AM~15318650
> *so who thinks they are king of cali?
> *


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

leland fuck you LOL :cheesy:  and plus they had that class 4 the lowest and i happen 2 be the one with the lowest and that was your boy lenny who was crying at your show when the lay m low car was lower that his if you rember my boy put his car in drive and hit the gas peddle and it would not move so he was the LOWEST ROAD SEE YOU ON THE 18TH A GOOD LUCK :cheesy:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15334579
> *leland fuck you LOL  :cheesy:   and plus they had that class 4 the lowest and i happen 2 be the one with the lowest and that was your boy lenny who was crying at your show when the lay m low car was lower that his if you rember my boy put his car in drive and hit the gas peddle and it would not move so he was the LOWEST ROAD SEE YOU ON THE 18TH A GOOD LUCK  :cheesy:
> *


yo smiley if i remember i was the lowest and won :biggrin: and first in 89 under mild luxery :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHAT IF IT RAINS???


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

A road you starting to get a little green (old) if you no what I meen lenny won that by mistake your boy wasn't the lowest ether the dually from socios in yuba city should have won that he had 6 feet of frame dragging from that day I've never seen so much frame drag stop crying and make a class for all stock ROAD


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sun
Oct 18
Partly Cloudy
70°
51°


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

you stop crying and come represent north cal riders like BIG TONE would do with out a TEAR we will have a napkin 4 you if you start crying :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

lay m low bout to get served if they dont quit talkin shit :biggrin: we should roll ten blunts and see who can hang :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and for the record my three wheel clowns, aint no competition check the woodland pics :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

lay m low bout to get served if they dont quit talkin shit :biggrin: we should roll ten blunts and see who can hang :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and for the record my three wheel clowns, aint no competition check the woodland pics :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

arent you the one that came 2 the show in woodland with big tone and them cuz if you are you are the one who came 2 the toy drive with the double pump and took last place are single pump beat you and its taken you 3 years 2 come back 2 sac 2 hop again the stylistics cadi doug you out in 3 licks so there 4 you should try and beat that double that beat you down first then come see that LAY M LOW SINGLE THAT BEAT YOU :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me know when the money hits $500.00


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 13 2009, 08:57 PM~15349208
> *let me know when the money hits $500.00
> *


shit that is like 2 months rent in sac


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

How could it be king of cali when not everyone in Cali is coming? How can you expect people to come with a $80(If your lucky) payout!
So really is this "King of (Sacramento) Cali"?!
"King of (Nor.) Cali"?!
Cause I know it cant be KING OF CALI if no one outside of The sac area is really coming out!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 14 2009, 07:05 AM~15351961
> *How could it be king of cali when not everyone in Cali is coming? How can you expect people to come with a $80(If your lucky) payout!
> So really is this "King of (Sacramento) Cali"?!
> "King of (Nor.) Cali"?!
> ...


the problem i see is the hop the day before and the hop with a 400.00 pay out in bakersfield the same day , winning a title is great but not if you got to pay 200.00 to get it, if we want to make a point will wait for new years and do it in front of thousands of people at majestics


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 14 2009, 09:42 AM~15352678
> *the problem i see is the hop the day before and the hop with a 400.00 pay out in bakersfield the same day , winning a title is great but not if you got to pay 200.00 to get it, if we want to make a point will wait for new years and do it in front of thousands of people at majestics
> *


True that!


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 14 2009, 03:09 PM~15355904
> *True that!
> *


support your local 81 :thumbsup:


----------



## seavillian68 (Oct 4, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

face it the hatters posted thers the same day i was posted first so u can come enter and when and those who go else where cant say a thing they no where 2 come 2 claim the king of cali cuz it was posted first it is what it is and its go be whats its go be who show up and win is the king who dont show up dont show up and thats the bottom line do what you go do


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

somebody got 2 wake sacramento up cuz ant nobody else trying 2 do nothing and i dont even live there ant no one ever tried 2 do nothing there but me so if i dont do it who is and rick you no im telling the truth so its go be what its go be


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HONESTLY I DONT THINK ANYBODYS TRYIN TO HATE... IS JUS THAT TO BE CALLED KING OF KALI'' THERE SHOULD BE A GOOD PAYOUT FOR THE HOPPERS TO COME OUT'' U KNOW ITS HARD TO MAINTAIN A HOPPER AND SPECIALLY TO MAKE A LONG TRIP FROM EVEN SO. CAL OR NO. CAL TO COME AND JUS CLAIM TO BE KING OF KALI WHEN IS GONNA COST THEM ATLEAST 300 BUCKS FOR THEM TO DRIVE TO SAC.. AND RISK FRYIN SHIT ON THEIR RIDE..

JUS BEING REAL.. NOT HATING, THE TITLE IS KOO IF IT WAS A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY ON THE LINE..


IM STILL GOING NOT TO TRY TO BE THE KING OF KALI BUT TO GO SUPPORT A HOP'' EVEN THOUGH IS GONA COST ME TO GO UP THERE.. 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE''


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15371368
> *HONESTLY I DONT THINK ANYBODYS TRYIN TO HATE... IS JUS THAT  TO BE CALLED KING OF KALI''  THERE SHOULD BE A GOOD PAYOUT FOR THE HOPPERS TO COME OUT'' U KNOW ITS HARD TO MAINTAIN A HOPPER AND SPECIALLY TO MAKE A LONG TRIP FROM EVEN SO. CAL OR NO. CAL  TO COME AND JUS CLAIM TO BE KING OF KALI WHEN IS GONNA COST THEM ATLEAST 300 BUCKS FOR THEM TO DRIVE TO SAC.. AND RISK FRYIN SHIT ON THEIR RIDE..
> 
> JUS BEING REAL.. NOT HATING,  THE TITLE IS KOO IF IT WAS A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY ON THE LINE..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

payouts are great..but shit lets be honest these cars arent built to make us money..cuz they never do...coils 130 pair.. motors 100 easy. gas up and back food..shit ur in it for atleast 500 a show...u win some, u loose some...but u never break even...these cars were built for gloating and show boating...i got quite a bit of money into my car and aint see shit in return on my investment lol..to me its just to have fun competing against others who enjoy doing it...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO WHO'S GONNA BE KING OF NOR CAL/SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

SATURDAY OCTOBER 17TH 8pm, AT SAMS SUPER BURGER IN SAN LORENZO
CARS THAT HOP WILL HAVE A $20 ENTRY FEE THAT GOES TO FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS

HOP SPONSORED BY:
HIT'EM HYDRAULICS
PHONE - 916-383-3535 
FAX - 916-383-3555
8124 A, JUNIPERO ST
SACRAMENTO, CA

RANDY KEWAL WITH CENTURY 21 COUNTRY ESTATES REALTY
PHONE - 408-646-5056
[email protected]

LEASURE LINES PIN STRIPING AND GRAPHICS
SHANE LEASURE
PHONE - 510-928-2359


RULES
STREET - MAXIMUM 2" UPPERS AND LOWERS
DROP MOUNT-TOP ONLY


SINGLE
36" MAXIMUM LOCKUP


DOUBLE
41" MAXIMUM LOCKUP

ALL CARS NEED TO BE COMPLETE CARS

PRIZES
$100 FIRST IN STREET ONLY
$150 FIRST IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE
$50 SECOND IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15371368
> *HONESTLY I DONT THINK ANYBODYS TRYIN TO HATE... IS JUS THAT  TO BE CALLED KING OF KALI''  THERE SHOULD BE A GOOD PAYOUT FOR THE HOPPERS TO COME OUT'' U KNOW ITS HARD TO MAINTAIN A HOPPER AND SPECIALLY TO MAKE A LONG TRIP FROM EVEN SO. CAL OR NO. CAL  TO COME AND JUS CLAIM TO BE KING OF KALI WHEN IS GONNA COST THEM ATLEAST 300 BUCKS FOR THEM TO DRIVE TO SAC.. AND RISK FRYIN SHIT ON THEIR RIDE..
> 
> JUS BEING REAL.. NOT HATING,  THE TITLE IS KOO IF IT WAS A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY ON THE LINE..
> ...


true that bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oveDW4koFyI


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 15 2009, 10:09 PM~15373660
> *SO WHO'S GONNA BE KING OF NOR CAL/SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: you


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 16 2009, 06:21 AM~15375848
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: I KNOW 4 SHURE ITS NOT GONNA BE ME :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

so who's going were


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I wasnt going to post on this thread, and I mean no disrespect. I have been throwing hops now for about 8 or 9 years in the East Bay. I have worked hard to get money to have cash prizes, the past years its been smaller and smaller amounts. It cost a lot of money to hop a car, and as you may never come out ahead, a little helps buy those springs and other parts you fry!! The economy is tough right now, and people sponsoring is very limited. I know, I use to get over a $1000 for each hop, look at what I have this time, $500, but it is better than nothing. Just my opinion. Good Luck with your hop bro, at least your trying, no harm in that!!!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 AM~15377888
> *so who's going were
> *





Uso will be there :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I might try to slide through


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Oct 14 2009, 05:21 PM~15357419
> *support your local 81  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15371368
> *HONESTLY I DONT THINK ANYBODYS TRYIN TO HATE... IS JUS THAT  TO BE CALLED KING OF KALI''  THERE SHOULD BE A GOOD PAYOUT FOR THE HOPPERS TO COME OUT'' U KNOW ITS HARD TO MAINTAIN A HOPPER AND SPECIALLY TO MAKE A LONG TRIP FROM EVEN SO. CAL OR NO. CAL  TO COME AND JUS CLAIM TO BE KING OF KALI WHEN IS GONNA COST THEM ATLEAST 300 BUCKS FOR THEM TO DRIVE TO SAC.. AND RISK FRYIN SHIT ON THEIR RIDE..
> 
> JUS BEING REAL.. NOT HATING,  THE TITLE IS KOO IF IT WAS A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY ON THE LINE..
> ...


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

ive wread everybodys remark like i said its go be what its go be and all im go say is good luck 2 everyone whos haveing a event on that day and may we all have a good turn out oh one more thing tim i will be there with you on 1 1 10 in L A with a Hopper now who else is go be there with Smiley and Tim 2 sopport Nor Cal tim you no me im driveing my shit cuz it will make it ben there done that on the pavement 3 or 4 times this year Hope 2 see the winners of sams in sac the next day :cheesy:


----------



## seavillian68 (Oct 4, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14983709
> *In the City of the State Capital Sacramento
> $40.00 Entry fee
> 
> ...


what time?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Oct 17 2009, 11:46 AM~15387188
> *what time?
> *


1


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 15 2009, 11:46 AM~15366362
> *face it the hatters posted thers the same day i was posted first so u can come enter and when and those who go else where cant say a thing they no where 2 come 2 claim the king of cali cuz it was posted first it is what it is and its go be whats its go be who show up and win is the king who dont show up dont show up and thats the bottom line do what you go do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

are the winners go make it 2 sacramento at hi low hydraulics


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:48 PM~15371671
> *payouts are great..but shit lets be honest these cars arent built to make us money..cuz they never do...coils 130 pair.. motors 100 easy. gas up and back food..shit ur in it for atleast 500 a show...u win some, u loose some...but u never break even...these cars were built for gloating and show boating...i got quite a bit of money into my car and aint see shit in return on my investment lol..to me its just to have fun competing against others who enjoy doing it...
> *


Thank you. I was hoping someone would come on here and say that. What happened to the fun of it? That is my question. I know a lot of people that used to be out there for the fun of it and now, if there is no payout, no one shows except the ones that still do it for the fun of it. There is Max from Uce, Smiley from LayemLow, Lethal Lows, Stylistics, Lenny from Street Riders, Fearnone, Hoodlife, NorCAalRiders, Evil Wayz, the Brown Society guys that used to drive from Yuba and drive home (no trailers ever), Robert had the black Cutlass, edgar had the brown Boneville that danced, and Leo that had the 66 on air bags, Robbie that is now Socios had the Monte Carlo, The HiLow team and a few others that I may have frogotten. Everyone wants bragging rights but now they want to get paid also? That is not fun anymore. I say bring back the entertainment value.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_dam its the day of the event my car aint making it but what gets me is why is anyone talkin bout a pay out dont yall know we are becoming dinosaurs i barely see anyone out LETS SHOW UP JUST 2 HAVE FUN and bring back low riding 2 what it use 2 be FUN i fucked up and didnt get my reg on my car in time so ima miss out but im still gonna show up and back whom ever is bringing they ride out no matter if i know them or not_


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY SMILEY IMA GIVE U PROPS FOR TRYIN TO EVEN HOLD THIS SHIT NOTHING GOES ON AROUND HERE (IN SAC) LAST FUN I HAD WAS AT MY HOUSE AND THAT SHIT WAS FREE IF I WOULD HAVE HAD MEAT WE COULD HAVE HAD A FAT BBQ (FOR ME AND MY FAMILY) LOL CUS IT WAS NO WAY I WAS FEEDING ALL THESE FOOLS


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 15 2009, 06:28 PM~15371368
> *HONESTLY I DONT THINK ANYBODYS TRYIN TO HATE... IS JUS THAT  TO BE CALLED KING OF KALI''  THERE SHOULD BE A GOOD PAYOUT FOR THE HOPPERS TO COME OUT'' U KNOW ITS HARD TO MAINTAIN A HOPPER AND SPECIALLY TO MAKE A LONG TRIP FROM EVEN SO. CAL OR NO. CAL  TO COME AND JUS CLAIM TO BE KING OF KALI WHEN IS GONNA COST THEM ATLEAST 300 BUCKS FOR THEM TO DRIVE TO SAC.. AND RISK FRYIN SHIT ON THEIR RIDE..</span>
> 
> JUS BEING REAL.. NOT HATING,  THE TITLE IS KOO IF IT WAS A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY ON THE LINE..
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>NEL JUST SAY U AINT COMIN " KING OF CALI" "KING OF THE JUNGLE" " KING OF QUEENS" "KING KONG" "KING KOBRA" "KING DINGO LING " "ALASKAN KING CRAB" AND I CANT FORGET "KINGFISH CUSTOMS" WHO GIVES A DAM JUST COME OUT JUST 2 HAVE FUN (but bring your car )


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 18 2009, 06:54 AM~15391749
> *Thank you. I was hoping someone would come on here and say that. What happened to the fun of it? That is my question. I know a lot of people that used to be out there for the fun of it and now, if there is no payout, no one shows except the ones that still do it for the fun of it. There is Max from Uce, Smiley from LayemLow, Lethal Lows, Stylistics, Lenny from Street Riders, Fearnone, Hoodlife, NorCAalRiders, Evil Wayz, the Brown Society guys that used to drive from Yuba and drive home (no trailers ever), Robert had the black Cutlass, edgar had the brown Boneville that danced, and Leo that had the 66 on air bags, Robbie that is now Socios had the Monte Carlo, The HiLow team and a few others that I may have frogotten. Everyone wants bragging rights but now they want to get paid also? That is not fun anymore. I say bring back the entertainment value.
> *


and all the cars you named are pretty much street cars. ill give props to them all they go out and have fun with there cars. but hopping has changed you can have a street car doing 40-50 and driveable which is cool, but you try to hop at a show and you are chipping, cause cars that are show hoppers are built strictly for that. And it costs a hell of alot of money to keep them going. When I was hopping my 64 I spent about 300 to get ready for a show. that is just to have the car ready. new motors or gears and almost always new springs. then you got gas for the truck. maintenance on the trailer. So its not that people are looking for money it just costs alot and i know if i was gonna hop my car for fun it was in my backyard. For my enjoyment, fuck anyone else. Its like having a fast ass car and people always wanting you to do a burnout. Ya its cool to watch but i bet you ain't chippin in when he needs some new tires


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla+Oct 18 2009, 07:54 AM~15391749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no aint no one chipping in..they hoping u loose control and wreck the bitch lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 18 2009, 09:02 AM~15392134
> *NEL  JUST SAY U AINT COMIN    " KING OF CALI"  "KING OF THE  JUNGLE" " KING OF QUEENS"  "KING KONG"  "KING KOBRA" "KING DINGO LING " "ALASKAN KING CRAB" AND I CANT FORGET "KINGFISH CUSTOMS"  WHO GIVES A DAM JUST COME OUT JUST 2  HAVE FUN (but bring your car )
> *


after last night i highly doubt nelsons gonna make it out there with either of his cars... :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 18 2009, 01:06 PM~15393048
> *after last night i highly doubt nelsons gonna make it out there with either of his cars... :0
> *



*Yeah man Nelson had some bad luck last night but it's a trail and error thing in this hopping game.*


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 18 2009, 09:12 AM~15392171
> *and all the cars you named are pretty much street cars. ill give props to them all they go out and have fun with there cars. but hopping has changed you can have a street car doing 40-50 and driveable which is cool, but you try to hop at a show and you are chipping, cause cars that are show hoppers are built strictly for that. And it costs a hell of alot of money to keep them going. When I was hopping my 64 I spent about 300 to get ready for a show. that is just to have the car ready. new motors or gears and almost always new springs. then you got gas for the truck. maintenance on the trailer. So its not that people are looking for money it just costs alot and i know if i was gonna hop my car for fun it was in my backyard. For my enjoyment, fuck anyone else.  Its like having a fast ass car and people always wanting you to do a burnout. Ya its cool to watch but i bet you ain't chippin in when he needs some new tires
> *


That is my point, you guys take the fun out of it. You put in work in the pit only for frustration and more work at home and then go back out in the pit and when you win, that is your fun. Now I understand why people that hop always talk shit. It is because they are never happy. That is the same thing as building a car for the 10 dollar trophy. That is why there are people out there that complain because they feel they should have gotten first instead of the other car that had just that much more of a special touch. If I had the money to build a hopper, I would build it for me. My enjoyment would come from me being in the pit and getting good inches to entertain the crowd. If I won, so be it, if I lost, oh well, there is always next time. I would not look at the cost of new motors or springs or gears, I would just go out to show my car and to know that people apreciate what they are seeing. Why, because that is where my heart is. Lowriding is like my family. I love it and it makes me proud to be part of it. And I have a lot of love for all the guys that do it just to win some money. Thanks for the entertainment guys even if you don't care that I like seeing it. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, plus you guys start fighting because of a misread stick. Get used to that because until someone comes up with a way to read the stick accurately, we will not know who the real king is. I still don't understand why no one ever goes out there with a ladder. I have an idea, any car that does more than 70 inches needs to hop and see who can hop the longest. Whoever does hop the longest is king and any car that has the tires in the air for longer than 3-4 seconds gets disqualified. :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 16 2009, 12:27 PM~15379214
> *I might try to slide through
> *


nice meetin ya today bra


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT..EVERYBODY WAS KICKIN IT TOUGH AND GETTING ALONG.. NICE CARS TOO.......FUCK ALL THE HATERS WHO WAS HATIN BEFORE IT ALL WENT DOWN..PEOPLE WERE DOUBTING SACRAMENTO BUT I HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

good times :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED? :dunno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a good time.. For the sec. I was there!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 18 2009, 07:19 PM~15395981
> *I had a good time.. For the sec. I was there!
> *



i love seeing you all the time ruthie... :biggrin: but on the real i like your a down to earth young lady... you keep it real and your always showing up 4 fundraisers make you special 2 me...one love... and row row thanks 4 always brining things to do in sac...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 18 2009, 08:12 PM~15395900
> *WHAT HAPPENED? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

queen of cali :0 if you wanted to be king then you should have shown up!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 18 2009, 07:55 PM~15396534
> *queen of cali :0 if you wanted to be king then you should have shown up!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hands down i hope she took home some money...now all the kings bow down...lol


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST TWO MORE WEEKS AND ITS DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW IN CANOGA PARK ON NOV 1ST ALL CARS/TRUCKS AND VANS OUR $5BUCKS AND LOWRIDER BIKES/HARLEYS OUR FREE CANT GO WRONG FOR $5 BUCKS FOR A SHOW ALL AWARDS FOR 30'S-00'S BIKES FULL CUSTOM MILD CUSTOM STREET CUSTOM HOT ROD UNDER CONSTRUCTION BEST HARLEY MOST CLUB MEMBERS AND ALSO CAR MOLDES AND BSET OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK AND BIKE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I AND ALL THE USO's HAD FUN! :biggrin: :biggrin: HERE SOME VIDS I GOT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 18 2009, 08:55 PM~15396534
> *queen of cali :0 if you wanted to be king then you should have shown up!
> *


 :uh: i thought you wernt going?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

MAX JUS GIVING IT A FEW :biggrin: 



WAITING 2 SEE THE VID THAT LEE GOTS


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 18 2009, 09:37 PM~15397142
> *:uh: i thought you wernt going?
> *


He is very deceiving!! LOL :biggrin: Looks like a good turn out!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

woke up at 10;30 hit the road by noon drove 3 hours for a few minutes of fun


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 18 2009, 08:43 PM~15397233
> *woke up at 10;30 hit the road by noon drove 3 hours  for a few minutes of fun
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Oct 18 2009, 06:57 PM~15394901
> *nice meetin ya today bra
> *


same here bro ima hit you up bro


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 18 2009, 01:06 PM~15393048
> *after last night i highly doubt nelsons gonna make it out there with either of his cars... :0
> *


supp wayne!!! FUCK IT MADE IT EITHER WAY NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!! LOL



THANKS SMILEY FOR WAITIN FOR US 
46 ON THE SECOND TEST RUN .. NEX TIME SHOULD BE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

WHATS.UP.ROOOO IT.LOOK.LIKE.A.LITTLE.CAR,SHOW,OUT,THER, NICE ASS CARS ,excandelow.came,deep,nice,droptops,h.t not that many hoppers . but the homies had some fire.though. LATER SMILEY. JOG


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 18 2009, 12:06 PM~15393048
> *after last night i highly doubt nelsons gonna make it out there with either of his cars... :0
> *


_was up wayne they showed up and put on a good show good shit nelson good shit _


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 18 2009, 08:42 PM~15396301
> *i love seeing you all the time ruthie... :biggrin: but on the real i like your a down to earth young lady... you keep it real and your always showing up 4 fundraisers make you special 2 me...one love... and row row thanks 4 always brining things to do in sac...
> *


Thank you, Manuel. It's always good to see you too


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

it was a good turnout


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

il like 2 say thanks 2 those who should up it was better than i thought as fare as the outter towners coming it could have ben better if the hop wouldnt have popped up all of a sudden in hayward but i guess thats how they play the game short change the game at the last min so was the blue 64 that hopped in hayward win cuz he did say he was the car 2 beat im just asking and who ever that was who gave me props 4 beating up the freeway like i do he nose a true street rider when he see one well i hope every one enjoyed there self cuz i did and thanks and 2 set the record strate when ever i give something the only think i make is nothing i dont trip on makeing money on anything i give i just love the turn out cuz where im from low rideing is a way of life and thats why you mite see me anywhere and i come double breasted 90 brougham and 89 brougham well lets keep it low rideing untill the spokes come out you heard me well winters comeing now you posted and Lay M Low will be there untill next time see you :cheesy:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Oct 19 2009, 07:50 AM~15399616
> *WHATS.UP.ROOOO  IT.LOOK.LIKE.A.LITTLE.CAR,SHOW,OUT,THER,  NICE ASS CARS ,excandelow.came,deep,nice,droptops,h.t  not that many hoppers .  but the homies had some fire.though.  LATER SMILEY.  JOG
> *


WE HAD A GREAT TIME ON BEHALF OF THE EXCANDALOW C.C..... THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Oct 19 2009, 07:50 AM~15399616
> *WHATS.UP.ROOOO  IT.LOOK.LIKE.A.LITTLE.CAR,SHOW,OUT,THER,  NICE ASS CARS ,excandelow.came,deep,nice,droptops,h.t  not that many hoppers .  but the homies had some fire.though.  LATER SMILEY.  JOG
> *


WE HAD A GREAT TIME ON BEHALF OF THE EXCANDALOW C.C..... THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

DAMN MAX!!!!! HITS GD :thumbsup: Wish I could have made I was moving all weekend next time. So Who WON?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 19 2009, 11:49 AM~15401692
> *DAMN MAX!!!!! HITS GD :thumbsup:  Wish I could have made I was moving all weekend next time. So Who WON?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

good shit jen....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 18 2009, 07:05 PM~15394439
> *That is my point, you guys take the fun out of it. You put in work in the pit only for frustration and more work at home and then go back out in the pit and when you win, that is your fun. Now I understand why people that hop always talk shit. It is because they are never happy. That is the same thing as building a car for the 10 dollar trophy. That is why there are people out there that complain because they feel they should have gotten first instead of the other car that had just that much more of a special touch. If I had the money to build a hopper, I would build it for me. My enjoyment would come from me being in the pit and getting good inches to entertain the crowd. If I won, so be it, if I lost, oh well, there is always next time. I would not look at the cost of new motors or springs or gears, I would just go out to show my car and to know that people apreciate what they are seeing. Why, because that is where my heart is. Lowriding is like my family. I love it and it makes me proud to be part of it. And I have a lot of love for all the guys that do it just to win some money. Thanks for the entertainment guys even if you don't care that I like seeing it.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah, plus you guys start fighting because of a misread stick. Get used to that because until someone comes up with a way to read the stick accurately, we will not know who the real king is. I still don't understand why no one ever goes out there with a ladder. I have an idea, any car that does more than 70 inches needs to hop and see who can hop the longest. Whoever does hop the longest is king and any car that has the tires in the air for longer than 3-4 seconds gets disqualified. :dunno: :roflmao:
> *


Your missing the point.
If Someone is going top try to claim the "KING or QUEEN" of cali, 1 shit has to be orginized,2 set in a central location-IF you do that,MAYBE a big payday isnt that big a deal.
Lik Jim said, The money it cost to get a car ready,hook it up on a trailor and drive it over the grapevine,your looking already at a $500 trip and thats not including food and if some might come a day early and get a room.
Props to those that went and even Smiley for getting people together, But this if anything was the King of Sac!
The Sams hop was set up and been going on for years so DONT go and try and knocc it. Us ridas out here in the bay been going to functions at sams for more then a few years now, checc the history.
The real KING (or queen) of Cali hop in my opinion is a the Nationals in Bakersfield.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 19 2009, 08:34 AM~15399907
> *was up wayne  they showed up  and put on  a good show  good shit nelson  good shit
> *


 :0 he did some quick work then


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15404109
> *Your missing the point.
> If Someone is going top try to claim the "KING or QUEEN" of cali, 1 shit has to be orginized,2 set in a central location-IF you do that,MAYBE a big payday isnt that big a deal.
> Lik Jim said, The money it cost to get a car ready,hook it up on a trailor and drive it over the grapevine,your looking already at a $500 trip and thats not including food and if some might come a day early and get a room.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

\\\\


> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15404109
> *Your missing the point.
> If Someone is going top try to claim the "KING or QUEEN" of cali, 1 shit has to be orginized,2 set in a central location-IF you do that,MAYBE a big payday isnt that big a deal.
> Lik Jim said, The money it cost to get a car ready,hook it up on a trailor and drive it over the grapevine,your looking already at a $500 trip and thats not including food and if some might come a day early and get a room.
> ...


its more like a queen of the streets :biggrin: . i think a super show should be king of cali minimum 1,500 a class 5 cars make a class it has to be big


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 19 2009, 04:20 PM~15404353
> *\\\\
> its more like a queen of the streets  :biggrin: .  i think a super show should be king of cali  minimum 1,500 a class  5 cars make a class  it has to be big
> *


better yet whoever thinks they can win put up 1500 and winner take all


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and it needs to be on the calender for months so there is no other show or hop the same day


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Oct 19 2009, 05:20 PM~15404353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Again though, Much RESPECT to those that threw this and to those that went!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

WHO IS KING?????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats all I got before my camra went dead :angry: :angry:















:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 PM~15409115
> *WHO IS KING?????
> *


jen took it congrats


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15404109
> *Your missing the point.
> If Someone is going top try to claim the "KING or QUEEN" of cali, 1 shit has to be orginized,2 set in a central location-IF you do that,MAYBE a big payday isnt that big a deal.
> Lik Jim said, The money it cost to get a car ready,hook it up on a trailor and drive it over the grapevine,your looking already at a $500 trip and thats not including food and if some might come a day early and get a room.
> ...


You could'nt put it any better and the hop next year at the nationals from what i hear i'm not sure yet but it's 1500 a class but i will get the details or better yet have john from ryderz give you guys the details......


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank dave, smiles, max, 7, bubs, for puting this event together had lots of fun brought my regal to see what it could do 32" not bad with no air n da piston total cost $20 for a ball joint, $40 to enter, $50 n gas,and $30 n food, total $140


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15409561
> *Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank dave, smiles, max, 7, bubs, for puting this event together had lots of fun brought my regal to see what it could do 32" not bad with no air n da piston total cost $20 for a ball joint, $40 to enter, $50 n gas,and $30 n food, total $140
> *


your car got up nice bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 19 2009, 10:49 AM~15401692
> *DAMN MAX!!!!! HITS GD :thumbsup:  Wish I could have made I was moving all weekend next time. So Who WON?
> *


luv how max shit is super clean,full crome undies,frame everything done!

















and still hits hard!! when he's just playing around


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 20 2009, 12:01 AM~15409561
> *Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank dave, smiles, max, 7, bubs, for puting this event together had lots of fun brought my regal to see what it could do 32" not bad with no air n da piston total cost $20 for a ball joint, $40 to enter, $50 n gas,and $30 n food, total $140
> *



better get the good balljoints....lol...sup leland..


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15404109
> *Your missing the point.
> If Someone is going top try to claim the "KING or QUEEN" of cali, 1 shit has to be orginized,2 set in a central location-IF you do that,MAYBE a big payday isnt that big a deal.
> Lik Jim said, The money it cost to get a car ready,hook it up on a trailor and drive it over the grapevine,your looking already at a $500 trip and thats not including food and if some might come a day early and get a room.
> ...


I understand all of that. I am not knocking anyone for putting together any kind of event. I think you missed my point. To keep it simple, everyone complains about going because of the smaller payout. True, he should have called it something else, like King of Norcal or Sac but why does everyone complain about the payout? Fuck the "i am in it to win it" attitude and just show your shit, win or lose.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 20 2009, 05:20 AM~15410849
> *I understand all of that. I am not knocking anyone for putting together any kind of event. I think you missed my point. To keep it simple, everyone complains about going because of the smaller payout. True, he should have called it something else, like King of Norcal or Sac but why does everyone complain about the payout? Fuck the "i am in it to win it" attitude and just show your shit, win or lose.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who won da radical hop?? and da inches


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

bub916, madmax64, DIPN714,* lethalsdaname* LEE WHERE'S SOME PIC/VIDS :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

<span style='font-family:Times'>yall still in here talkin daT shit bout some king of kung fu still everybody who just had fun raise thier hand all i know if that hop didnt happen i would have been at home watching da raiders beat da EAGLES lmao oh wait it was blacked out just like the EAGLES offense i had hella fun even with out my ride being there max was drunk and was breakin the next shop stick smiley finally took a bath and oh yea the EAGLES lost to the RAIDERS all i have to say is " HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"</span>


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2009, 08:11 AM~15411526
> *who won da radical hop?? and da inches
> *


we did !we hit 104 why you want to nose up or sumthin :0


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2009, 07:16 AM~15411570
> *bub916, madmax64, DIPN714, lethalsdaname LEE WHERE'S SOME PIC/VIDS :biggrin:
> *



2 morrow im off of work i will do it 2 morrow 2 morrow ill do it 2 morrow its only a daaaay awaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 20 2009, 07:27 AM~15411663
> *we did !we hit 104 why you want to nose up or sumthin :0
> *



ima start callin u Pinocchio thats the only way u hitting 104 inches fool u might have gottin 102 but not 104


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 20 2009, 08:24 AM~15411634
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>yall still in here talkin daT shit  bout  some king of kung fu  still    everybody who just had fun raise thier hand  all i know if that hop didnt happen i would have been at home watching da raiders  beat da EAGLES lmao  oh wait it was blacked out  just like the EAGLES offense  i had hella fun  even with out my ride being there  max was drunk and was breakin the next shop stick  smiley finally took a bath  and oh yea  the EAGLES lost to the RAIDERS  all i have to say is " HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"</span>
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Im still drunk :uh: :uh: & smiley still stink


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 20 2009, 08:35 AM~15411725
> *ima start callin u Pinocchio thats the only way u hitting 104 inches fool  u might have gottin 102 but not 104
> *


and big al dont want none :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Im still drunk & smiley still stink
> [/quote :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 07:38 AM~15411749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Im still drunk :uh:  :uh:  & smiley still stink
> *



yea thats why he left so quick


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 20 2009, 08:42 AM~15411788
> *yea thats why he left so quick
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry for the big pics :uh: :uh:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 19 2009, 11:57 PM~15410003
> *luv how max shit is super clean,full crome undies,frame everything done!
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: this is my dream a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not chasing a f**king trophy 














PRICE LESS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 11:26 AM~15412966
> *:biggrin:  this is my dream  a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not  chasing a f**king trophy
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on bro the 4 got up nice bro


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 11:26 AM~15412966
> *:biggrin:  this is my dream  a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not  chasing a f**king trophy
> 
> 
> ...



WELL SAID MAX!!! U STILL OWE ELI A STICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Oct 20 2009, 03:04 PM~15414770
> *WELL SAID MAX!!!   U STILL OWE ELI A STICK!!! :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 20 2009, 09:24 AM~15411634
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>yall still in here talkin daT shit  bout  some king of kung fu  still    everybody who just had fun raise thier hand  all i know if that hop didnt happen i would have been at home watching da raiders  beat da EAGLES lmao  oh wait it was blacked out  just like the EAGLES offense  i had hella fun  even with out my ride being there  max was drunk and was breakin the next shop stick  smiley finally took a bath  and oh yea  the EAGLES lost to the RAIDERS  all i have to say is " HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"</span>
> *


Shit fucc what you talking bout cause I still had fun at the game! talking shit and everything in they own house!30 yard line seats behing the bench,CAN YOU BUY THAT?!
Reconize the G in me.
So your a cowgirls fan this week?Fucc Dallas and that average qb they have.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2009, 04:18 PM~15415386
> *Shit fucc what you talking bout cause I still had fun at the game! talking shit and everything in they own house!30 yard line seats behing the bench,CAN YOU BUY THAT?!
> Reconize the G in me.
> So your a cowgirls fan this week?Fucc Dallas and that average qb they have.
> *





:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE FAMILY OUT AT THE HOP SHOWING THEIR SUPPORT GOOD HOP AND TURN OUT



































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 12:26 PM~15412966
> *:biggrin:  this is my dream  a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not  chasing a f**king trophy
> 
> 
> ...


Q-Vo paisa!! ¡Es eso el tonto tratando realmente hablar mierda?! 
Las miradas del coche limpian jode como homie?!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 20 2009, 07:33 AM~15411702
> *2 morrow im off of work i will do it    2 morrow  2 morrow ill do it 2 morrow  its only a daaaay awaaaaaaaaaaay
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 03:25 PM~15415432
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*watch real close soon as video starts 2 the left*
:biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 20 2009, 08:39 AM~15411761
> *and big al dont want none :biggrin:
> *


Dam if big al dont want none i do but thats if you want to hop against a truck........


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

CORRECTION SMILEY PUT THE EVENT ON AND IT WOULDNT HAVE HAPPEN IF IT WAS>NT 4 HI LOW LETTING ME USE THE SPOT SO I WOULD LIKE 2 SAY THANKS DAVE AND THE HI LOW CREW 4 THE SPOT :cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 19 2009, 10:01 PM~15409561
> *Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank dave, smiles, max, 7, bubs, for puting this event together had lots of fun brought my regal to see what it could do 32" not bad with no air n da piston total cost $20 for a ball joint, $40 to enter, $50 n gas,and $30 n food, total $140
> *





> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 20 2009, 06:47 PM~15417485
> *CORRECTION SMILEY PUT THE EVENT ON AND IT WOULDNT HAVE HAPPEN IF IT WAS>NT 4 HI LOW LETTING ME USE THE SPOT SO I WOULD LIKE 2 SAY THANKS DAVE AND THE HI LOW CREW 4 THE SPOT  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: *CORRECTION SMILEY PUT THE EVENT ON!*
SMILEY KNOW ONE'S TRYN TO TAKE CREDIT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2009, 04:28 PM~15415458
> *Q-Vo paisa!! ¡Es eso el tonto tratando realmente hablar mierda?!
> Las miradas del coche limpian jode como homie?!
> *


dam bro teach a brotha how to spell in spanish :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 20 2009, 05:07 PM~15415728
> *Dam if big al dont want none i do but thats if you want to hop against a truck........
> *


 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

found 1 more


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2009, 03:18 PM~15415386
> *Shit fucc what you talking bout cause I still had fun at the game! talking shit and everything in they own house!30 yard line seats behing the bench,CAN YOU BUY THAT?!
> Reconize the G in me.
> So your a cowgirls fan this week?Fucc Dallas and that average qb they have.
> *


CAN U BUY THAT?  AND WE NEED TO WATCH BOTH THEM GAMES 2 GETHER IM SURE U CAN TAKE 3 DEFEATS LIKE A MAN LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

AND BEFORE ANYONE SAY SOMETHING IM JUST TALKIN SHIT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY WHAT CAN I USE 2 UPLOAD VIDEO'S BESIDES PHOTO BUCKET IT LETS ME LOAD UP 2 60 % AND KEEPS FREEZING


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 21 2009, 09:30 AM~15422473
> *HEY WHAT CAN I USE 2 UPLOAD VIDEO'S BESIDES PHOTO BUCKET    IT LETS ME LOAD UP 2  60 %  AND KEEPS FREEZING
> *



good pics homie...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2009, 04:56 PM~15415656
> *watch real close soon as video starts 2 the left
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2009, 11:34 PM~15419783
> *  found 1 more
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 19 2009, 11:57 PM~15410003
> *luv how max shit is super clean,full crome undies,frame everything done!
> 
> 
> ...


 Its a SEXY car I Love it Max :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 21 2009, 10:30 AM~15422473
> *HEY WHAT CAN I USE 2 UPLOAD VIDEO'S BESIDES PHOTO BUCKET    IT LETS ME LOAD UP 2  60 %  AND KEEPS FREEZING
> *


Tiny pic.com


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 21 2009, 04:25 PM~15426786
> *Tiny pic.com
> *



thanks d


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

this event sucked all because of smiles you don't no how to through a event stick to talking shit you none hoping none showing your car broke ass n :biggrin: gga and I hoped 35" not 32" no one was giving you props I was giving every one props that how you want me to say thanks there it is thanks ( lof )


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

broke ass niga you t v dinner buying ass motherfucker takeing from your girls car 2 run hard lines you the one whos broke thats why you moved from sac i never got evicted from spending my money in 2 my cars instead of my house and have 2 move in with the pres of my car club and get evicted from ther thats 2 eveictions in one year now whos broke can you flip 2 cars in 10 mths and aford 2 move 2 L A and back and will your car make it 2 L A hell no that raggedy ass cadi you got cant even make it from modesto 2 sac cuz that peace a shit will brake down my cadi.s will roll any and every where with out a problem and furhter more you didnt have 2 come or enter so stop crying like a BITCH if you wont a trophy that bad 4 second place just ask its nothing i see if you was mad and got higher than the 63 for first but your crying about second place grow the fuck up you findley came in 3rd or second like you say and crying i guess i would 2 if i ben getting my ass whipped every time i pulled up 2 someone in the past 6years of trying 2 be a hopper :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15429843
> *broke ass niga you t v dinner buying ass motherfucker takeing from your girls car 2 run hard lines you the one whos broke thats why you moved from sac i never got evicted from spending my money in 2 my cars instead of my house and have 2 move in with the pres of my car club and get evicted from ther thats 2 eveictions in one year now whos broke can you flip 2 cars in 10 mths and aford 2 move 2 L A and back and will your car make it 2 L A hell no that raggedy ass cadi you got cant even make it from modesto 2 sac cuz that peace a shit will brake down my cadi.s will roll any and every where with out a problem and furhter more you didnt have 2 come or enter so stop crying like a BITCH if you wont a trophy that bad 4 second place just ask its nothing i see if you was mad and got higher than the 63 for first but your crying about second place grow the fuck up you findley came in 3rd or second like you say and crying i guess i would 2 if i ben getting my ass whipped every time i pulled up 2 someone in the past 6years of trying 2 be a hopper  :angry:  :0  :cheesy:
> *








:0 :0


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Dam smiley you didn't have to call tone crying just joking hint (lof)


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

Dam leland next time say your just playing cuz you no when you start getting up there in age you take things 4 real no love lost road :cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

dam it you right I am a broke ass for staying with tone evicted not sold my house for $150 rack $5 racks in the hole that's why I stayed with tone now why I moved to Modesto bitch I'm from Modesto $800 a month for day cay for two kids I got 4 my mom watches all 4 $300 a month I no your old ass can do the math now for the cars what two cars did you flip n 10 months that beat up ass 90 that spits hub caps at people when u drive buy or that 80s that u built out of that one that you ran off and left when that ***** was chasing you for fucking his wife and wanted people to help you rebuild it broke in dead Now for my sit it takes years to build show winning cars tv dinners one in my life 2010 when my cars or done not only 1 not 2 but three of my cars take trophies we will c then who's really a broke ass cause you still be riding those fucked up lacks that are only worth hum $4000 bitch I got that in my undercarrige of my impala now that we got that out the way I got much love for you and always will broke ass ***** (lof) lots of fun


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 21 2009, 11:38 PM~15431448
> *dam it you right I am a broke ass for staying with tone evicted not sold my house for $150 rack $5 racks in the hole that's why I stayed with tone now why I moved to Modesto bitch I'm from Modesto $800 a month for day cay for two kids I got 4 my mom watches all 4 $300 a month I no your old ass can do the math now for the cars what two cars did you flip n 10 months that beat up ass 90 that spits hub caps at people when u drive buy or that 80s that u built out of that one that you ran off and left when that ***** was chasing you for fucking his wife and wanted people to help you rebuild it broke in dead Now for my sit it takes years to build show winning cars tv dinners one in my life 2010 when my cars or done not only 1 not 2 but three of my cars take trophies we will c then who's really a broke ass cause you still be riding those fucked up lacks that are only worth hum $4000 bitch I got that in my undercarrige of my impala now that we got that out the way I got much love for you and always will broke ass ***** (lof) lots of fun
> *


we all broke lets have a broke ass ***** car wash or something


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 22 2009, 07:28 AM~15432544
> *we all broke  lets have a broke ass ***** car wash  or something
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 22 2009, 08:28 AM~15432544
> *we all broke  lets have a broke ass ***** car wash  or something
> *


Fucc it! Everyone bring top ramen,ht cheetos and hot sauce for food!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2009, 06:39 AM~15432599
> *Fucc it! Everyone bring top ramen,ht cheetos and hot sauce for food!
> *



hell yea cus i know i cant afford nothing besides that


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2009, 06:39 AM~15432599
> *Fucc it! Everyone bring top ramen,ht cheetos and hot sauce for food!
> *


SHIT THATS MY LUNCH...DONT THINK SO!! BETTER GET YOUR OWN.:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 22 2009, 06:59 AM~15432757
> *SHIT THATS MY LUNCH...DONT THINK SO!! BETTER GET YOUR OWN.:biggrin:
> *



_is any thing jumpin off this weekend i havent brought my car out for hella long  _


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Damn, y'all some comedians up in here!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 AM~15433116
> *Damn, y'all some comedians up in here!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



_what up 007 yall fools have a good day im off 2 work _


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

count me in ass a broke ass mexican.... lol


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

damn looks like i missed a good one. when will the next one be? oh, and What up PALETERO :0 where are the paletas at?? :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

: :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

da lac doing da dam thang 

View My Video


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 22 2009, 10:22 AM~15434115
> *damn looks like i missed a good one. when will the next one be?  oh, and  What up PALETERO :0  where are the paletas at?? :biggrin:
> *



Paletas- paletas call me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2009, 07:39 AM~15432599
> *Fucc it! Everyone bring top ramen,ht cheetos and hot sauce for food!
> *


I GOT THE CORNUTS, PORKRINDS, AND TAPATIO.....WE HAVING GHETTO MENUDO!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 22 2009, 04:48 PM~15438167
> *i ran cuz when he went 2 the back of his truek i didnt no if he had a Gun or what and your chrome is wrecking yard bought and you licked it back and waxed it so no your ass a got that much money so stop lying your balck on the out side but when you talk we dont no what your bitch ass is you.ve been working on that car 4 10 years and your still not done the differnce between me and you is when i fuck i get paid when you fuck you have 2 pay out now you really wont 2 no how us bay area brothers get down her it is that 89 cost 1500 i paid 300 on it and fucked a couple of women an dthey paid the rest and they paid 4 the paint BITCH see when you fuck you have 2 pay a bill of jack off thats why your 4 arms are differnt sizes BITCH so who is the better man a man who dont fuck 4 free BITCH so keep sucking your bosses dick so you can keep that job otherwise your go get fired again and evicted again and then whose house you go move in cuz you was begging from the modesto chapter everybody not going 2 want 2 feed your twisted ass you talked about my lacks i l put my pink slip up rite now and we can get on the highway from sac to L A and i will drag your ass bitch and sell it back 2 you 4 one dollar and you can add that garbage ass regal to the race 2 so lets do this you OREO ASS NIGA when you did hit what you hit you was happier that a punk in a house full of faggets you no the ones you use 2 live with when you was in the foster home my little brother no you he was in the one 4 the strate guys and you was in the gay one and dam the word is you always slept on the bottom WOW BITCH :0  :cheesy:
> *


 DAMMMM ROW CALM DOWN..


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

man he start hateing first everybody else gave props if you wread what everybody else said they enjoyed there self considering all the other events that went on that weekend i mean if i went have came up with nothing 4 us 2 do what the hell everybodt would have done that day not a dam thing ita all ways a hatter in every crowd i just wish he was.nt rolling my boys plaque nor cal riders cuz now it look like nor cal riders are hatters but its not them just there vice pres and thats fucked up cuz your plaque name represents the hole club you no and thats the name hes under so who.s hateing did you guys figure it out yet who,s hating :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

the 64 doin da dam thang 

View My Video


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

me and leland are on the phone rite now and done with the childess shit so leland theres no love lost rite :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 22 2009, 08:38 PM~15440777
> *man he start hateing first everybody else gave props if you wread what everybody else said they enjoyed there self considering all the other events that went on that weekend i mean if i went have came up with nothing 4 us 2 do what the hell everybodt would have done that day not a dam thing ita all ways a hatter in every crowd i just wish he was.nt rolling my boys plaque nor cal riders cuz now it look like nor cal riders are hatters but its not them just there vice pres and thats fucked up cuz your plaque name represents the hole club you no and thats the name hes under so who.s hateing did you guys figure it out yet who,s hating  :cheesy:
> *



man what u talkin bout this is what HE SAID 

Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank dave, SMILETASTIC EVENT NOW KISS OUR ASS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP 

 LOVE ALWAYS 

THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY OF

DA 916 


P.S. SHUT THE FUCK UP 

LMAO


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY MAX IM TRYIN TO GET THAT VIDEO LOADED BUT PHOTOBUCKET AND TINYPIC IS TRIPPEN BUT HERE IS A PIC OF UR SHIT FOR THE MEAN TIME


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

IF I HAD MY CAR THERE MAYBE I COULD HAVE HOPPED OVER UR TRUNK 2


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

da regal doin da dam thang 

View My Video


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 22 2009, 10:08 PM~15441112
> *HEY  MAX  IM TRYIN TO GET THAT VIDEO LOADED BUT  PHOTOBUCKET AND TINYPIC IS TRIPPEN  BUT HERE IS A PIC OF UR SHIT  FOR THE MEAN TIME
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 20 2009, 08:39 AM~15411761
> *and big al dont want none :biggrin:
> *


yea BIG AL WANTS SOME;;ANY TIME HOMIE;;JUST NOSIE UP GOT SOMETHING FOR YAAAA
SHOW ME DA VIDEO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 18 2009, 09:51 PM~15397350
> *
> *


LOOKS LIKE 75 INCHES 2 ME


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Will y'all ****** just kiss and make up!!!! GEEZ!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 23 2009, 08:42 AM~15444851
> *LOOKS LIKE  75  INCHES  2 ME
> *



actually they had the measuring stick on a 28 inch hill next 2 the car lmao


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15445950
> *actually  they had the measuring stick on a 28 inch hill next 2 the car  lmao
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15444793
> *yea  BIG  AL WANTS  SOME;;ANY TIME HOMIE;;JUST NOSIE UP GOT SOMETHING FOR YAAAA
> SHOW ME DA VIDEO
> *



Hey al i say we both go and break him off "NO ****"


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 23 2009, 11:06 AM~15446056
> *Hey al i say we both go and break him off "NO ****"
> *



yea yall come out this way al u can come stay at my crib if u aint go family out here last hop we had before this hop was at my crib


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 23 2009, 12:16 PM~15446140
> *yea yall come out this way  al u can come stay at my crib if u aint go family out here  last hop we had before  this hop was at my crib
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH I GOT PEEPS IN WOODLAND.....


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15446155
> *YEAH I GOT PEEPS IN WOODLAND.....
> *


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15446155
> *YEAH I GOT PEEPS IN WOODLAND.....
> *



One Love from the CIty of Trees


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 23 2009, 10:36 AM~15445295
> *Will y'all ****** just kiss and make up!!!! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



SUP L!!!!!!


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 22 2009, 10:08 PM~15441112
> *HEY  MAX  IM TRYIN TO GET THAT VIDEO LOADED BUT  PHOTOBUCKET AND TINYPIC IS TRIPPEN  BUT HERE IS A PIC OF UR SHIT  FOR THE MEAN TIME
> 
> 
> ...


thats Clean  like that pic.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Oct 23 2009, 02:23 PM~15446756
> *SUP L!!!!!!
> *


What up, folks!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 23 2009, 10:36 AM~15445295
> *Will y'all ****** just kiss and make up!!!! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


what up L


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 10:26 AM~15412966
> *:biggrin:  this is my dream  a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not  chasing a f**king trophy
> 
> 
> ...


and that fucker is hittin right  ttt madmax64


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 20 2009, 11:26 AM~15412966
> *:biggrin:  this is my dream  a clean conv up in the air, crusing having fun, & not  chasing a f**king trophy
> 
> 
> ...


whats up max.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :around: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15453102
> *whats up max.................. :biggrin:
> *




Qvo homie


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey was up bub and max call all the homies lets meet somewhere 2 day (sunday) and roll around sac about 3 or 4


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15450941
> *what up L
> *


WHAT UP!!!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

I DONT GIVE A FUCC I HAD A GOOD TIME..YALL NEED TO STOP HATIN ON EACH OTHER BECAUSE IF YALL SEEN EACH OTHER ON THE STREETS WOULDNT SHIT HAPPEN...JUST KISSIN EACH OTHERS ASS..DONT MAKE US PULL THE LAC OFF THE TRAILER NEXT TIME..TELL EM LEE :biggrin:  LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Oct 26 2009, 06:01 PM~15473762
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCC    I HAD A GOOD TIME..YALL NEED TO STOP HATIN ON EACH OTHER BECAUSE IF YALL SEEN EACH OTHER ON THE STREETS  WOULDNT SHIT HAPPEN...JUST KISSIN EACH OTHERS ASS..DONT MAKE US PULL THE LAC OFF THE TRAILER NEXT TIME..TELL EM LEE :biggrin:       LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: you mean the one with the stock frame


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 27 2009, 05:53 PM~15484496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you mean the one with the stock frame
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 27 2009, 10:42 PM~15488943
> *:0
> *


what up bro how are you guys


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 27 2009, 04:53 PM~15484496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you mean the one with the stock frame
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *QUOTE(CE 707 @ Oct 27 2009, 04:53 PM)
> you mean the one with the stock frame*


YES THE ONE WITH THE STOCK FRAME.. THATS PART OF THE JOKE FOOLS!!
DONT MAKE A JOKE OUT OF MY JOKE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Oct 28 2009, 01:12 PM~15493774
> *YES THE ONE WITH THE STOCK FRAME.. THATS PART OF THE JOKE FOOLS!!
> DONT MAKE A JOKE OUT OF MY JOKE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG..
> *


 :biggrin: yeah thats cool I had a good time out there wish I would have had my car though


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 28 2009, 01:18 AM~15489580
> *what up bro how are you guys
> *


Whats up, folks! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 29 2009, 07:17 PM~15509468
> *Whats up, folks!  :biggrin:
> *



_man somebody told me yall was looking for me and my towncar i was like what dam what i do 2 yall lmao _


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Oct 30 2009 said:


> [/b]


I dont know if they where but a guy from uhaul came by looking for you he said he could gas hopp better then you :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 29 2009, 08:17 PM~15509468
> *Whats up, folks!  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much bro same old thing


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT...EVERYONE THE POSTED HERE HAD A GOOD POINT...EVEN SMILEY...EVEN THOUGH IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT HE WAS SAYING :biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO ALL!


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 30 2009, 02:54 PM~15516196
> *I dont know if they where but a guy from uhaul came by looking for you he said he could gas hopp better then you :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK..........


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 30 2009, 01:54 PM~15516196
> *I dont know if they where but a guy from uhaul came by looking for you he said he could gas hopp better then you :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



lmao that fool is dippin like a mutha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 31 2009, 05:17 PM~15524385
> *lmao that fool is dippin like a mutha
> *


lol yea I never thought somebody would everthink bout trying that on a uhaul truck


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

***** we gonna see if u be smiling when i see u mike u done fucked with the wrong *****


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 20 2009, 05:07 PM~15415728
> *Dam if big al dont want none i do but thats if you want to hop against a truck........
> *


bring that silly truck to sams toy drive and will break you off


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 31 2009, 05:23 PM~15524426
> ****** we gonna see if u be smiling when i see u mike  u done fucked with the wrong *****
> *


you need to call me bro and we see whats up


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 31 2009, 05:37 PM~15524529
> *SILLY BOY TRICK'S ARE FOR KID'S AND THE ONLY THING YOU BE BREAKING OFF IS THE KEY TO YOUR TRUNK TRYING TO OPEN IT BCUZ YOUR NOID'S CAUGHT FIRE.........</span>*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Nov 1 2009, 01:38 AM~15526865
> *SILLY BOY TRICK'S ARE FOR KID'S AND THE ONLY THING YOU BE BREAKING OFF IS THE KEY TO YOUR TRUNK TRYING TO OPEN IT BCUZ YOUR NOID'S CAUGHT FIRE.........
> *


 see you at sams


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and big al will see us new years


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 1 2009, 08:35 AM~15527540
> *see you at sams
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

wow lee who got you heated fool i just wont 2 no when is it going down so i can see who gets broke off O lee he do got a point lets try this in stead of saying ***** lets start saying bro or nephew im not trying 2 tell a Grown ass man what 2 say just makeing a suggesting alrite road set the date mikes car mite be a swinger we no what yours will do :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Oct 30 2009 said:


> [/b]


LOL! You know how it is.......just having fun......sorry i had to take off on Sunday.........007 was on a mission......... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 2 2009, 08:45 PM~15544109
> *LOL! You know how it is.......just having fun......sorry i had to take off on Sunday.........007 was on a mission......... :biggrin:
> *


its all good we need to do something this sunday if it dont rain if its cloudy ima ride ima have me some winter fun i barely road anywhere this summer


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good *****!!??


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 3 2009, 11:45 AM~15548673
> *its all good we need to do something this sunday  if it dont rain  if its cloudy ima ride  ima have me some winter fun  i barely road anywhere this summer
> *


i hear ya. lets ride!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any of u fool's want some i will break u off;;;;got it;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 1 2009, 08:43 AM~15527570
> *BETTER BE DOING 100 PLUS*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOW U LIKE MY NEW LOCK UP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 06:26 PM~15575495
> *any  of u  fool's  want some  i  will break u off;;;;got  it;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


your only going to break off that front a arm of yours then serve barbeque plates to are team :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15575786
> *your only going to break off that front a arm of yours then serve barbeque plates to are team  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 06:26 PM~15575495
> *any  of u  fool's  want some  i  will break u off;;;;got  it;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


:uh: 
YOU WONT EVEN COME OUT THIS WAY SO KEEP IT ON THE LA TOPICS CE 707 SAID IT :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 5 2009, 06:52 PM~15575786
> *your only going to break off that front a arm of yours then serve barbeque plates to are team  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 12:51 AM~15579624
> *:uh:
> YOU WONT EVEN COME OUT THIS WAY SO KEEP IT ON THE LA TOPICS CE 707  SAID IT  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 12:51 AM~15579624
> *:uh:
> YOU WONT EVEN COME OUT THIS WAY SO KEEP IT ON THE LA TOPICS CE 707  SAID IT  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15587036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup bro how are you out there


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 1 2009, 09:43 AM~15527570
> *and big al will see us new years
> *


DONT WAIT TILL NEW YEARS, DOING A HOP AT ANGELS STADIUM ON THE SIXTH OF DEC, $300.00 FOR EACH CLASS SINGLE, DOUBLE, AND RADICAL...... SO US WHAT U GOT :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15602023
> *DONT WAIT TILL NEW YEARS, DOING A HOP AT ANGELS STADIUM ON THE SIXTH OF DEC, $300.00 FOR EACH CLASS SINGLE, DOUBLE, AND RADICAL...... SO US WHAT U GOT  :0
> *


400 mile trip for us


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 12:51 AM~15579624
> *:uh:
> YOU WONT EVEN COME OUT THIS WAY SO KEEP IT ON THE LA TOPICS CE 707  SAID IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> 400 mile trip for us
> [/quote U DO IT FOR FREE ON DA 1ST, OR U JUSS SCARED....... BIG GAL IS GOING TO B READY FOR WHO EVA HE SAID SO IM CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> > 400 mile trip for us
> > [/quote U DO IT FOR FREE ON DA 1ST, OR U JUSS SCARED....... BIG GAL IS GOING TO B READY FOR WHO EVA HE SAID SO IM CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS
> 
> 
> lol he's about to get beat by a girl :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 4 2009, 05:40 PM~14983709
> *In the City of the State Capital Sacramento
> $40.00 Entry fee
> 
> ...


SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 10 2009, 08:50 PM~15626947
> *SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COME TO ANAHEIM ON THE SIXTH OF DEC ANGELS STADIUM  CHECK OUT FLYER UNDER HOLIDAY SHOW


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15626947
> *SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 a little to late to come up :biggrin:


----------

